# funny lawsuits and warnings.



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

a woman bought a motor home and on her fist trip set the cruise control to 70 miles per hour. she then went to the back to make herself a sandwich.the motor home drove off the freeway and crashed.the woman sued the company and was awarded $1750000 plus a new motor home.

a man broke into a families house while they are on vacation.he accidentally gets locked in the garage and is trapped there for 1 week untill the family finally returns. the robber is starving and dehydrated and sues them....he wins.

do not put your cell phone in the microwave. !!!!?????


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

oh, and the lady that sued mcdonalds because her coffee was too hot.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

http://voices.yahoo.com/mcdonalds-being-sued-over-happy-meal-7417736.html?cat=17


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

do not use for drying pets- microwave
no animals were harmed in the manufacture of this product- animal crackers
remove infant before folding for storage- folding stroller
do not use orally- toilet brush

????


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

A jury of her peers awarded Kathleen Robertson of Austin, Texas, $780,000 after breaking her ankle by tripping over a toddler who was running inside a furniture store. The owners of the store were understandably surprised at the verdict, considering the misbehaving little toddler was Ms. Robertson's son


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me how much our legal system fails.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how much our legal system fails.


my favorite is the warnings, how stupid do you have to be to need these?


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside.- fritos


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

do not turn upside down- frozen brownies


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Product will be hot after heating- bread pudding


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

do not iron clothes on body-iron
warning may cause drowsiness- sleeping pills
warning! may contain peanuts- bag of peanuts.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Just...just ridiculous.

http://www.oddee.com/item_88437.aspx


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Just...just ridiculous.
> 
> http://www.oddee.com/item_88437.aspx


screwdriver????


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

I know. I didn't know to react, either, lol.


----------

